# Rachmaninov's Panorama Thread



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Since now I know how to stitch photos together, I guess I can now dig out some pics and make panoramas. It is my wish to put all my panoramas in one single thread so there you go! (It starts with only very few panos, but don't worry - some day later there will be more I hope!)

Enjoy!!! 










^^ Kwun Yum Shan behind Fei Ngo Shan, shot on 16th Aug, 2006


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

great pano, looking forward to the next


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Ting Kau Bridge with Tsing Ma Bridge in the background. Shot on 25th June, 2005.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ View of Hong Kong from my home. Shot on 18th April, 2006.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Sometimes things don't get so smooth... Taipei, shot on 20th June, 2005.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

wow the first one is breathtaking


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Marseilles, France. Shot on 22nd June, 2006.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ A much better version. Taipei, shot on 20th June, 2005.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Jordan, Hong Kong. Shot on 20th August, 2006.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> ^^ A much better version. Taipei, shot on 20th June, 2005.


Wow, nice work Rach! Congrat that you finally figure out the pano stuffs!
Taipei pano #1!  :cheers:
BTW< your home have great view overlooking HK skyline!:drool:


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Yau Ma Tei, Hong Kong. Shot on 20th August, 2006.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Wow, nice work Rach! Congrat that you finally figure out the pano stuffs!
> Taipei pano #1!  :cheers:
> BTW< your home have great view overlooking HK skyline!:drool:


Thanks!!!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the great panos, keep them coming!

kay:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice panoramas.  What program do you use?

Btw, check out my panorama thread here. Its not all panoramas i've taken, just a few i took the last few weeks.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Another shot from my home in Hong Kong. Shot on 30th August, 2005.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ View from Sun Hung Kai Centre, Hong Kong. Shot on 29th August, 2006.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ That's a fresh angle!


----------



## Graveer (Oct 25, 2008)

I envy You your view from home


----------



## sasa_taisa (May 18, 2008)

Rachmaninov said:


> ^^ Jordan, Hong Kong. Shot on 20th August, 2006.



So close yet so far from being a 1st world country.

I love the pictures...except this one =S

Regards from Mexico


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Three years and counting... when will be your next update?
XDDDDDD


----------

